# Where was the 99 Lemond Steel frame made?



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Just looking for some history here. I think this was before Lemond was bought by Trek. Where were the frames welded? FYI, it's 853 steel TIG-welded.  

TIA,
evs


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Long before '99*

Trek bought the Lemond name in 1995 and made all Lemond-branded steel frames in-house. Even pre-Trek Lemond was never a frame manufacturing company—other people built frames for Lemond.


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

*Probably in the Waterford factory - does ser. # start with "W..."?*

If so, it was built by Waterford. If "other people" are going to build your frame, they are among the best.


----------



## 1903a3 Fan (Jun 4, 2006)

tbyrne said:


> If so, it was built by Waterford. If "other people" are going to build your frame, they are among the best.


So if, say, my frame serial starts with WL304XXXX, does that make it a Waterford one?
Apologies if this is a dumb question, I'd just rather be sure.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Wisconsin....

http://www.chainreactionbicycles.com/trekfactory.htm


----------

